# I have officially accepted the offer to...



## Davidius (Apr 10, 2009)

Today I e-mailed the director of the Joint Program in Early Christian Studies (M.A.) at Notre Dame to notify him of my intent to accept the offer of admission. Looks like we'll be moving to South Bend at the end of the summer...


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 10, 2009)

Davidius said:


> Today I e-mailed the director of the Joint Program for Early Christian Studies (M.A.) at Notre Dame to notify him of my intent to accept the offer of admission. Looks like we'll be moving to South Bend at the end of the summer...



Just don't ask anyone the origin of the name "Hoosier" ... ask 2 people and you'll get 5 answers.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 10, 2009)

Congrats Golden Domer!


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 10, 2009)

Congrats, David!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Archlute (Apr 10, 2009)

Congratulations! Now write a book so that we all can claim famous relations.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 10, 2009)

Archlute said:


> Congratulations! Now write a book so that we all can claim famous relations.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 10, 2009)

Cool  Congrats!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 10, 2009)

Very cool! Enjoy your studies!


----------



## Idelette (Apr 10, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 10, 2009)

Congrats and safe move and hope you really enjoy your new place and learnings!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Apr 11, 2009)

Have fun! Just remember us when you become rich and famous.


----------



## christianyouth (Apr 11, 2009)

Good deal David!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 11, 2009)

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Have fun! Just remember us when you become rich and famous.



Hey, Cowboy, you don't go into patristics to become either rich or famous. How many rich people do you know (outside of medicine) who know any Greek or Latin words?

Following his sojourn among the Romanists and inviters of O-bow-ma (can't resist after that bow to the King of Saudi Arabia) to speak at graduation, David might become a scholar of some note who has his books on many of our shelves. Yep, that is just the way to become rich and famous . . . be the hero of a bunch of squinty-eyed pastors in micro-Presbyterian denominations and tiny little Reformed Baptist enclaves and of their wanna be acolytes like the rest of us. Hmmmmm


----------



## Theognome (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome! I'll watch the movie 'Rudy' in your honor.

Theognome


----------



## ww (Apr 11, 2009)

Congratulations! 

-----Added 4/11/2009 at 03:22:49 EST-----



Theognome said:


> Awesome! I'll watch the movie 'Rudy' in your honor.
> 
> Theognome



Good Movie Indeed! Go Rudy!


----------



## Davidius (Apr 11, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Awesome! I'll watch the movie 'Rudy' in your honor.
> 
> Theognome



Rudy and I are probably about the same height.

It's a shame their football program isn't as good as it used to be. It would be wonderful to move from a basketball powerhouse to a football powerhouse to get the full collegiate sports experience.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 11, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Craig (Apr 11, 2009)

Praise God! That's very exciting news!


----------

